
Showbox – Create amazing videos right in your browser - jm3
https://showbox.com/
======
jm3
Few souls on HN will remember as far back as the (ahead of its time) Amiga /
NewTek VideoToaster, but Showbox reminds me of how I felt when I first saw the
'Toaster.

One view of Showbox is that it's basically a browser-based version of
something that 20 years ago was a industry-changing hybrid hardware/software
workstation, and I think that says a lot for how far we've come.

